# Product recomendations?



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

So I have been using Plush Puppy's Sea Breeze Oil on the dogs for over a year now. I really love this stuff. It takes very little, I put two sprays in my hands and then rub it all over the dog right after a bath. It helps repair damaged hair caused from breakage and it helps keep them matt free as well as static free. It gives their coat a nice shine to it and just healthy all around.
Well I am saddened to say that Plush puppy will no longer be carrying the Sea Breeze Oil anymore. :smcry: 
So now I am looking for a product that will produce similar results.
During the winter months, is the worst time for their hair due to all the dry heat which causes dry hair and ALOT of static electricity.
I do wear clothes on them at times (not as often I as use to as I trying to keep their coats nice) and the seabreeze oil helped alot and kept their coats shiny, laying flat and static free.
Right now they have some split ends and the Sea Breeze Oil always helped in that area so I am looking for something that will do the same.

I do use Cowboy Magic which helps with any matting but it doesn't give it that extra shine or extra something if you know what I mean.
I really like the shampoo and conditioner I am using right now so I don't want to switch that but rather I am looking for a styling product to use.

I am ordering CC's Ice on Ice to try that out on them. Does anyone have any recommendations for styling products that might help? And where do you get them?

Has anyone tried CC's Silk Spirits? It sounds similar to the Sea Breeze Oil I was using.
http://www.chrissystems.com/silk.htm
I wonder if it is as good as it sounds?

I don't use a lot of grooming products on the dogs and have been doing so well with their coats and I just don't want that to change, I love their long silky locks.


Thank You to anyone who can help or has suggestions!!! rayer:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I would order the silk spirits instead of the ice on ice. The silk spirits sounds more like what you need. It's good, it just takes some trial and error to find out what amount works best on your Malt's coat. I've found that there's a very fine line between enough to work and too much. You'll know if you use too much because the coat gets tacky feeling and they look worse with it than they did without it! I put it on him wet, before his blow dry. Something I got recently is HappyTails Shimmer Mist. I like it to keep his coat soft and shiny between baths.
*Edit: I was just thinking about it and thought you should buy a lot of the bottles of it before they run out. If they've already stopped selling it, maybe some sites that sell their products still have a few bottles left?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I use Silk Spirits and it does a good job on Sassy's coat. I also use Ice on Ice on my brush while grooming. I use a little of the Silk Spirits after her bath while she is wet, and also sometimes after grooming is she seems to have fly aways. It tames them right down and makes her coat nice and silky. It doesn't seem oily either.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I have Toby in a puppy cut, so I don't know how well these products would work on a Malt with long hair, but I use my own shampoo and conditioner on him--Biolage Hydrating Shampoo and Conditioning Balm. They work wonderfully and not to mention make him smell soooooo good. :biggrin:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I know this thread is from 1.5 years ago, but today when I went into a pet supply store here - they sell Plush Puppy- the girl told me that they are the China rep for the brand- they had many bottles of this Seabreeze Oil spray. I didn't buy any, but will go back and get a bottle since it's recommended. maybe they just discontinued it in the US?


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

I "think" (and thinking gets me into trouble more often than not so I try not to do too much of it) that MySugarBaby has bene off the boards a bit lately. You might send her a PM and let her know that you found some of the Seabreeze Oil as she may not have seen this thread revival. If it is cost effective, she might want to try to have a handful of bottles shipped to her. :biggrin:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (lottapaws @ Oct 8 2009, 10:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=837747


> I "think" (and thinking gets me into trouble more often than not so I try not to do too much of it) that MySugarBaby has bene off the boards a bit lately. You might send her a PM and let her know that you found some of the Seabreeze Oil as she may not have seen this thread revival. If it is cost effective, she might want to try to have a handful of bottles shipped to her. :biggrin:[/B]


I sent her a PM. I'm making a business trip to the US in January, so I could easily bring some back with me and ship it from the US.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

cc ice on ice dried demi's coat out and it has silicone in it  so stopped using

I am so glad you posted this though as I have a brand new bottle of plush puppy seabreeze and did not know how to use it lollllll so never tried it - so do you put it on after you dry them or before when wet?

now as far as a good after bath spray -- I do like the natures specialty quicker slicker 

did they say why they stopped selling it?

I also have their OMG spray have you used that one ?


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Oct 8 2009, 12:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=837800


> cc ice on ice dried demi's coat out and it has silicone in it  so stopped using
> 
> I am so glad you posted this though as I have a brand new bottle of plush puppy seabreeze and did not know how to use it lollllll so never tried it - so do you put it on after you dry them or before when wet?
> 
> ...


Personally I haven't used or bought the Seabreeze Oil- somebody else told me that it may not be good for me because it would get all over the couch etc..(and Bisou's hair doesn't need this yet as her hair is short and isn't wrapped). They have a lot of stock of it though here..and it's still advertised on their website (plush puppy)..so I'm not sure if/why they stopped selling it in the US.

I did recently buy the OMG grooming spray but have only used this once (twice after her bath today!). It seems nice but I can't really say until I've used it a few more times. I did buy the Conditioning Shampoo with Evening Primrose which worked very well at removing the dirt yet keeping her soft. I diluted it per directions, so a little goes a long way. Also, I do like the way she smells after her bath with these products..and she keeps this smell for a few days.

And I bought the Silk Protein conditioner which is fine but I diluted this too (per directions) and you really have to mix it up in the water because it sort of separates. (at least mine did).

She's about to have a bath later on today, and I'll use it again. I'm limited on good quality grooming products here and most of the locally made ones are full of silicone, so they're out.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Oct 8 2009, 01:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=837765


> QUOTE (lottapaws @ Oct 8 2009, 10:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=837747





> I "think" (and thinking gets me into trouble more often than not so I try not to do too much of it) that MySugarBaby has bene off the boards a bit lately. You might send her a PM and let her know that you found some of the Seabreeze Oil as she may not have seen this thread revival. If it is cost effective, she might want to try to have a handful of bottles shipped to her. :biggrin:[/B]


I sent her a PM. I'm making a business trip to the US in January, so I could easily bring some back with me and ship it from the US.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Plush Puppy is an Aussie brand!! YAY!! .... if anyone has trouble finding anything, you know who to ask!!  :biggrin:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Oct 8 2009, 03:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=837821


> QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Oct 8 2009, 01:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=837765





> QUOTE (lottapaws @ Oct 8 2009, 10:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=837747





> I "think" (and thinking gets me into trouble more often than not so I try not to do too much of it) that MySugarBaby has bene off the boards a bit lately. You might send her a PM and let her know that you found some of the Seabreeze Oil as she may not have seen this thread revival. If it is cost effective, she might want to try to have a handful of bottles shipped to her. :biggrin:[/B]


I sent her a PM. I'm making a business trip to the US in January, so I could easily bring some back with me and ship it from the US.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Plush Puppy is an Aussie brand!! YAY!! .... if anyone has trouble finding anything, you know who to ask!!  :biggrin: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Heya Jac, after reading about it, I went to look for it and found this.... "not available" WHY? :huh: I want to try it.

http://www.plushpuppy.net/seabreeze.html


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I sometimes use Plush Puppy Herbal Whitening Shampoon with Ginseng whenever I feel the gang needs a bit of whitening. Raine's breeder recommended that product. I ordered mine from Pupular Show Products website. They're located in Alberta, Canada, which may be closer and easier to order for the US customers. I went to check their site and they do carry the Seabreeze Oil in 2 sizes. I've never used the oil but it does sound really good. Here's the website: http://www.pupular.com/

Would this be something I can use on Raine's top knot? Her top knot hair has been breaking even though I wrap it in paper first before putting on the elastic. Should I use a bit of this Seabreeze Oil on her top knot hair before I wrap it up? Her hair is getting spiky from all the breakage--she starts to look like a punk rocker!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (MissMelanie @ Oct 12 2009, 12:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839004


> QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Oct 8 2009, 03:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=837821





> QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Oct 8 2009, 01:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=837765





> QUOTE (lottapaws @ Oct 8 2009, 10:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=837747





> I "think" (and thinking gets me into trouble more often than not so I try not to do too much of it) that MySugarBaby has bene off the boards a bit lately. You might send her a PM and let her know that you found some of the Seabreeze Oil as she may not have seen this thread revival. If it is cost effective, she might want to try to have a handful of bottles shipped to her. :biggrin:[/B]


I sent her a PM. I'm making a business trip to the US in January, so I could easily bring some back with me and ship it from the US.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Plush Puppy is an Aussie brand!! YAY!! .... if anyone has trouble finding anything, you know who to ask!!  :biggrin: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Heya Jac, after reading about it, I went to look for it and found this.... "not available" WHY? :huh: I want to try it.

http://www.plushpuppy.net/seabreeze.html
[/B][/QUOTE]


Hey Melanie! I just checked 'locally' ... and it's available to me .... *shrugs* .... 

Plush Puppy Au

Just email me if you would like me to send you some??

Edit - if anyone else would like me to get some ... please PM me, If I am going to order for Melanie, I may as well order a few bottles to save on initially shipping to me ..... just let me know.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Use caution when using the oil - less is more. The coat can become so dependent on oil, it becomes a nightmare. I have a bottle of it and didn't care for the way it left the coat I used it on and I had to ask myself - does the coat *really* need it or am I just using it because i 'think' I need to? Caira finished then next weekend so I think my answer was - I didn't really need it, LOL. 

For the broken topknot hair/moustache, I use either Vellus Satin creme or Kolesterol. 

There is a supplement that is the 'in' thing where I am at, and I have used it with fairly good results. It is an oil that goes in the food and it doesn't smell. It is called Gro n Glo. My only problem I have with it is that Lucy's muzzle is so short, when she eats it mixed with a bit of wet food, she gets it all over her face and ears and it gets a bit yellow, so I have to watch that. Of course, I could just wrap her ears, but I don't, LOL. 
http://copperhillfarms.com/shonglo.html


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Oct 12 2009, 11:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839136


> For the broken topknot hair/moustache, I use either Vellus Satin creme or Kolesterol.
> 
> There is a supplement that is the 'in' thing where I am at, and I have used it with fairly good results. It is an oil that goes in the food and it doesn't smell. It is called Gro n Glo. My only problem I have with it is that Lucy's muzzle is so short, when she eats it mixed with a bit of wet food, she gets it all over her face and ears and it gets a bit yellow, so I have to watch that. Of course, I could just wrap her ears, but I don't, LOL.
> http://copperhillfarms.com/shonglo.html[/B]


Thanks for the recommendation! I'm going to check out the Vellus Satin creme and Kolesterol as well as the supplement. When my gang eat their yogurt, it gets all over their faces too. I have to wipe/rinse their moustache out every day (Spa Lavish and some diluted Coat Handler) or else it gets crusty and stick out like Yosemite Sam. :rofl:


----------

